# FBH Conference - 2012



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*FBH Conference - 2012*​


16th June


The Dome Doncaster, Lakeside, Doncaster, DN4 7PD​


Tickets available from Richard Brooks price £10 each, includes coffee, lunch and evening dinner. *Stay overnight for £45 for a twin room & get ½ price entry to IHS show next day. *Limited availability to book please email Richard at [email protected] or phone: 01274 548342. 


*Programme *

11:00 – 11:30 - Registration & coffee

11:30 – 11:55 - Chris Newman
_Welcome & roundup_

12:00 - 12:45 - Emmanuel Van Heygen
_Development of New Reptile Lighting_

1:00 - 2:00 - Lunch 
_Courtesy of Exo Terra_

2:00 - 2:45 - Andrew Gray 
_Amphibian Conservation in Action_

2:45 – 3:15 - Peter Rice
_Keeping Reticulated Pythons in Captivity_

3:15 – 3:30 - Coffee

3:30 – 4:15 - John Berry 
_Western Hognose Snakes - care, breeding, morphs & mutations_

4:15 – 5:00 - Paul Rowley
_Handling Techniques, venom extractions and the husbandry of venomous snakes_

5:00 to 6:00 - The Big Debate 
_Animal rights & the future of reptile shows in the UK & EU_

7:00 - Late - Dinner & social 
_Enjoy a fantastic dinner courtesy of Exo Terra, with licensed bar available until 11pm. _


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't wait :jump:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking forward to it, you uneducated pet peddler you.... :notworthy:

Heard your discussion with Clifford Warwick on radio. Glad to hear him making a pr1ck of himself, and thought the 'ref' did a very good job too.. :2thumb:

Btw..... any idea where they are selling MSc's Doctorates or Proffesorships off cheap thesedays.... the 'street level scientists' appear to be on the march!! :lol2:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Any chance of being able to cater for a vegan? (ie. no meat, fish, dairy, eggs or honey)


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Great agenda,
Looking forward to this. very good lineup of speakers!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Booked our tickets some time ago :2thumb:


----------

